# Why can't pregnant women lift heavy stuff?



## Angel2Fire

Okay so this is probably a REALLY dumb question, but why exactly shouldn't pregnant women lift heavy stuff? What is it likely to do to the baby?

And when should you stop lifting?

I lifted a few boxes today and my stomach feels a bit sore, but now I'm worried.

Sorry I'm probably just being silly.


----------



## ownedbyspud

pregnancy hormones relax the ligiments in your body to allow your tummy to grow, but they also relax every other ligiment so you are more prone to injury.

I'd get someone else to do it, be a shame to hurt yourself and feel immobile at this stage...as you have that to look forward to!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Completely agree, even though we still feel fine the bones are getting softer. Over the xmas I was ending the day feeling 90 years old in my back and legs due to moving boxes for the nursery. Some evenings it was really hard to walk. Now a month on with no lifting to be done I have no discomfort at all.


----------



## JayleighAnn

When I did my manual handling training at college, the teacher told us its because 

1)your muscles are relaxed so you can pull a muscle easier

2) your stomach muscles split down the middle to accommodate for bubs, and if you lift something extremely heavy, your skin can rip and its not a pretty picture apparently


----------



## nikkip75

i know your not supposed to lift heavy objects but try telling my 3 year old that!!!lol

also when i was having daisy i was a nursery nurse and sometimes had no choice, i think its just about being careful, lifting correctly and nothin TOO heavy.


----------

